# Documentation of freelancing?



## riotlove (Feb 24, 2010)

I've started doing basically TFP work to try to build my portfolio. I have a few friends who are aspiring models and what not so I'm working with them.

My problem is getting documentation of it so that I can get recognition I've done things and also for pro discounts(other than mac, I got that) so that I can continue to build my professional kit with the items I like using better.

Can I make my own tear sheets? Or is there anything else that can be used for confirmation?
TIA


----------



## MUALindsay (Feb 24, 2010)

I'd like to know this as well. Thanks for asking.


----------



## COBI (Feb 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *riotlove* 

 
_I've started doing basically TFP work to try to build my portfolio. I have a few friends who are aspiring models and what not so I'm working with them.

My problem is getting documentation of it so that I can get recognition I've done things and also for pro discounts(other than mac, I got that) so that I can continue to build my professional kit with the items I like using better.

Can I make my own tear sheets? Or is there anything else that can be used for confirmation?
TIA_

 
Have you tried connecting with professional photographers who are also trying to build their portfolios?  Without the "photo" piece, how does your doing their makeup help the "aspiring models"?  Working with some photographers will provide both you and your friends with more for your portfolio.

Unfortunately, personally-taken snapshots of makeup are 1. not likely to impress, 2. not likely to count for discounts with stricter qualifying guidelines, and 3. not likely to show your makeup work as well as professional-level pictures.

If you haven't already, I would look into model mayhem, too.  In addition to traditional networking, (aspiring) photographers, models and MUA often connect there and work together to build portfolios.


----------



## laceface (Feb 24, 2010)

I agree with the above statements. Model Mayhem is a great tool for networking. Check the casting calls section in your area.

As for as tearsheets go, you cannot make them yourself. Making your own tearsheet would be like forging a strangers signature, it's a no-no. A tearsheets is published work that has given you credit, normally written on the bottom of the page. Tearsheets are really hard to get when you're new to the business. This is something you should always strive for (meaning published work) but you probably won't get those until a little further down the road. 

If you are speaking of MAC Pro specifically, first try making your own professional business cards. I've used both Vista Print and Zazzle. I prefer Zazzle.

If you don't have any beauty industry licenses, check for reputable makeup classes that result with a certificate of completion that you can forward with a business card to MAC. 

Also, you should consider doing makeup for some local theatrical productions & make sure you're put in printed program!

Those are all great places to start!


----------



## riotlove (Feb 25, 2010)

model mayhem won't verify my account without more than 3 pictures of different people. and it won't let me contact anyone without being verified. 

i do not need a mac pro card, i already have that. but their foundations have NEVER worked for me. actually nothing but blush and eyeshadow really work for me from them. 

and i have my aesthetics license. 

will contracts for weddings and such work for documentation? i have no problems getting pictures of my work but that hardly counts as documentation to show a company.


----------



## laceface (Feb 25, 2010)

You don't have to have professional pictures in your model mayhem account. Just do makeup for four of your model friends, take pics & load 'em 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's really simple. That's how I started before I worked with professional photographers.

Yes, contracts for weddings should definitely work as one source of documentation.


----------



## riotlove (Feb 26, 2010)

any recs or links for how to set up a contract? i just wanna make sure my ideas of it are right. 

i took photography in high school so i can do semi-professional photos(also took a digital lounge class where i learned photoshop and retouching and editing) so i was thinking of doing those for the friends i have to help us all start out at the beginning then getting tfp work for the both of us. i'm just wondering how i can use that as documentation of my work(aside from putting it on the MM acct)


----------



## laceface (Feb 26, 2010)

Pictures aren't documentation that you work as a makeup artist, unless they are published & you can prove you did the make or your name is displayed on them (tearsheet). 

Normally companies are very specific on what they want as documentation. Being creative won't help, as the companies have standard documentation requirements. Makeup artists just starting out rarely get a bunch of discount cards. I know when I started I didn't qualify for much, but as you keep working & keep accepting new jobs your qualifications will increase. 

Your photography should help you in creating a Model Mayhem account. 

Here is an example of a good contract - http://www.foundationofyou.com/downl...upContract.pdf


----------



## riotlove (Feb 26, 2010)

yeah that's why i was getting frustrated. because i can probably get older pictures from when i did it for my mom's clients when i was younger but that's a stretch and it's not like i can really just show pictures off.

so my question is i guess: do contracts work the same as tear sheets then? cuz obviously there are mua who don't want to work in print or shows.


----------



## laceface (Feb 26, 2010)

No unfortunately they do not work the same. Like I said before, companies will specify exactly what they require for eligibility for their discount. They will flat out say, contracts if they accept contracts or tear sheets, as they are completely different things. 

Is there a company you are specifically looking into? I can help you out better that way.

Also, make sure you get model releases (contracts, you can google this to find an example) from all of your subjects whom you use their pictures for Model Mayhem, just to cover your ass.


----------



## riotlove (Feb 26, 2010)

i'll ahve to google that release. 

i'm mostly looking into mufe and nars. the mufe foundation is my favorite by far to use on others but at $40 a bottle i can't afford to fill my kit w/ it. 

i like other nars products. i'm also interested a lot more as i like different things from different companies but those are the two main ones.


----------



## laceface (Feb 26, 2010)

Start out small. You don't have to get high end everything. I started out with the RCMA Shinto Foundation Palette. It's really great. It was about $160 at frends beauty supply & $10 for the thinner.


----------



## riotlove (Feb 26, 2010)

all of the girls i am using for models right now are within 3 shades of eachother. so to me i feel like i'd rather buy a few shades of the foundation i'm comfortable with and know i like and how it works than spend nearly $200 on something i'm not sure i'd truly like.

i have eyeshadows, liners, blushes, lipsticks and such so that's not an issue.


----------



## mommys-makeup (Mar 1, 2010)

I know you live in Vegas but there is a makeup supply here in west hollywood I believe, it's called Nigels and they carry MUFE and if your a makeup artist you get I believe 30 or 40% off and all you have to show as proof is a business card. I got this info from Queen of Blending on you tube, she l did a review on the store and items she bought and she mentioned this, I was excited about it as well cause I want to stock my kit with MUFE foundations as well, I just havnt gotten a chance to go. But I dont know maybe someone can do a care package, or call the store and see if they ship (to you out of state) and maybe you can fax them your business card, just a suggestion, hope that helps!


----------



## riotlove (Mar 1, 2010)

thanks! i know frends does this too. we go to ca sometimes but not hollywood. maybe i'll have to bug the bf to go there next time


----------



## slipnslide (Mar 30, 2010)

Have you tried the new Yaby liquid foundation? If you only need 3 shades, they run about 13 bucks apiece and they have a lovely finish. I have the cream foundation palettes by Yaby and I have enough to do a bazillion faces. You might also want to consider just getting a light, medium and dark shade and whichever shades you tend to use most, and that way you can be prepared for most skintones later.


----------



## Avozilla (Feb 6, 2011)

Most companies will say what they accept on their website. I know OCC's said something about a portfolio, so I used my MM and they accepted it.


----------



## rblopez95 (Jul 25, 2011)

How would I end up getting a MAC Pro Card from MAC? 

  	I already have a Business Card


----------



## Hippymeow (Aug 1, 2011)

The thing about this is are the companies only accepting industry professionals to recieve their discount cards? The definition of a professional meaning someone who is earning a living off a profession, ie makeup artistry. I dont know what companies will class as a professional in their eyes but surely credentials such a tear sheets or wedding contracts would have to be shown. I guess appealing to the makeup you specialise in (bridal, event, fashion ect), would depend on what needs to be presented to these companies.


----------



## alexandrapalaci (Aug 13, 2011)

I need help in getting my MUA documentation... I feel sooo overwhelmed


----------

